# Price of snake?



## Gatsbabe (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi guys,

Due to businesses closing and me losing my job i'm downsizing my collection, the snake i'm selling is a female T+ Stimsons Python thats about 1.5years old.

The issue I have is that i've no idea what to sell her for? 

Any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## Herpetology (Apr 15, 2020)

I’ll take it for a cold beer


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 16, 2020)

I'll take it for a bottle of hand sanitizer .


----------



## -Adam- (Apr 16, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> I'll take it for a bottle of hand sanitizer .



Wow - the bidding has gone into high stakes!

Gatsbabe - it's going to be a hard time to sell. I've seen some people giving away their snakes for free. With the restrictions on travel, etc all you can do is have a look around at what shops are selling them for, and decide a price accordingly - but it really will be based on how quickly you need her moved on. Don't think anyone here can answer that question for you.


----------



## Shire pythons (Apr 16, 2020)

750 seems to be the goin rate for t+ stimmies . Snake sales are up tbh from what ive noticed personally


----------



## -Adam- (Apr 16, 2020)

Shire pythons said:


> 750 seems to be the goin rate for t+ stimmies . Snake sales are up tbh from what ive noticed personally



Wow - I wonder what's behind that. Travel bans, and people out of work I would have been expecting the opposite - but looks like I'm wrong. Maybe more people are looking for something to keep them occupied, but even with that - the lockdown's hardly been going long enough for people to apply and receive a wildlife license, so must be existing license holders...


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 16, 2020)

Shire pythons said:


> 750 seems to be the goin rate for t+ stimmies . Snake sales are up tbh from what ive noticed personally



Not sure where you have seen that mate but I bought a pair recently for significant less than that. 
I guess the first question would be which line is she from because the 2 T+ lines are not compatible.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 16, 2020)

-Adam- said:


> the lockdown's hardly been going long enough for people to apply and receive a wildlife license, so must be existing license holders...


in NSW you can get a license immediately and on your phone


----------



## Shire pythons (Apr 17, 2020)

Several for sale on reptile classifieds at aroud 750 mate and have been peronaly offered a pair for 1500 .Im not saying people are getting exactly what they are asking but its a starting point. The SNAKE RANCH line seem to be more desirable and fetching the bigger $$ @Pauls_Pythons
[doublepost=1587073822,1587073247][/doublepost]


-Adam- said:


> Wow - I wonder what's behind that. Travel bans, and people out of work I would have been expecting the opposite - but looks like I'm wrong. Maybe more people are looking for something to keep them occupied, but even with that - the lockdown's hardly been going long enough for people to apply and receive a wildlife license, so must be existing license holders...


Alot of people at home still getting paid i spose . The truth is some people are actually doing really well out of this situation. Certain areas of indusstry is booming for example my local bunnings had its biggest day in sales ever last saturday . Obviously alot of people are really struggling and that really does suck but im just saying not everyone is and i have personally seen an influx in sales and enquiries of whats available ? Possibly a coincidence who knows but i no other breeders claiming the same
[doublepost=1587074055][/doublepost]@Pauls_Pythons ill admit the other line seems to be far cheaper . Just saw an add for 600 a pair . My bad


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 17, 2020)

[QUOTE="
[doublepost=1587073822,1587073247][/doublepost]
Alot of people at home still getting paid i spose . The truth is some people are actually doing really well out of this situation. Certain areas of indusstry is booming for example my local bunnings had its biggest day in sales ever last saturday . 
/QUOTE]
Not reptile related but what you say about people still buying is true, I do parcel delivery and my work load has tripled, it's actually worse than the christmas rush with people doing online shopping, I normally do about 50 drops over about 8 suburbs in western Sydney but lately I am doing 55 in 1 or 2 suburbs so there is a huge backlog.


----------



## Shire pythons (Apr 17, 2020)

Yep i believe it. Health care , emergency workers , security and freight service to name a few are booming from what ive heard from mates working in those fields. Anything home improvement related is doing great business and anyone selling gym equipment is killing it ... crappy time for alot of people but the reality is plenty of people are profiting and are spending up ......


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Shire pythons said:


> Yep i believe it. Health care , emergency workers , security and freight service to name a few are booming from what ive heard from mates working in those fields. Anything home improvement related is doing great business and anyone selling gym equipment is killing it ... crappy time for alot of people but the reality is plenty of people are profiting and are spending up ......


funny you mention gym equipment, apparently all the suppliers have run out of stock because the gyms are closed, I have delivered so much gym equip. and trampolines,cubby houses,toys etc.plus so much other crap I can't even begin to list it


----------

